# Glossiest coating



## arj (May 25, 2011)

For those who have tried several different brand of coatings, which one in your opinion provide the most gloss? I'm not too concern about durability, just would like to know which coating offers the best look.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I personally do like auto finesse tough coat. 

Easy to apply too and remove.


----------



## arj (May 25, 2011)

Rascal_69 said:


> I personally do like auto finesse tough coat.
> 
> Easy to apply too and remove.


Tough Coat is a sealant. I would like to find out about coatings like Cquartz, Gtechniq, Max Protect, 22ple, etc..


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Artdeshine NGPS is quite spectacular. Never seen the car looking so glassy/glossy.


----------



## kevinle (Sep 7, 2012)

would vote sonax pns, your paint will never looks better,plus it's not pricy


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

kevinle said:


> would vote sonax pns, your paint will never looks better,plus it's not pricy


Coincidentally I have NGPS over the PNS an unbeatable combo in my eyes. Once a week give car a good wash and top off with Sonax BSD. I'm all acronymed out now!!!:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Very subjective, no correct answer to this one.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

arj said:


> For those who have tried several different brand of coatings, which one in your opinion provide the most gloss? I'm not too concern about durability, just would like to know which coating offers the best look.


The best looking coatings i've ever used (and theres been a ton!) are the hybrids for sure. :argie:

The one I think looks the best out of all of them is ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko. I like this one so much, I put it on my own Lexus IS-F! 

Here's 2 pics from when I Applied ArtDeSicko to the Lex about 2 months ago.



















Here's a pic from the weekend.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Another vote for Sicko here, ever though my car is covered in Corian, MDF and stone dust if still looks super glossy and better than most other black commies I drive past to and from work. 

Roll on the weekend so I can wash it lol.


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Rich from Polished Bliss coated his car with Gyeon. Not too sure on costings as its still a new product. But here's a link anyway
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=314453


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Poorboys Blackhole under Auto Finesse Illusion is great.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Not a coating either. 

Think he's asking about semi permanent coatings


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

For me Kancoat Chroma FX


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

+1 for Artdeshine Sicko. Amazing gloss levels. Looks like liquid glass.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Is hardbody not regarded anymore for its blingy looks?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Body Wrap on black is superb (not tried Hard Body).


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

deegan1979 said:


> Is hardbody not regarded anymore for its blingy looks?


It is very blingy but it water behaviour properties has put many off it.


----------



## G3BML (Nov 15, 2011)

Gtechniq C1 gave my white mercedes great levels of gloss and reflectivity


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

sm81 said:


> It is very blingy but it water behaviour properties has put many off it.


Is it as blingy as Zaino Z2 ?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I don't know. Haven't used it.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

sm81 said:


> It is very blingy but it water behaviour properties has put many off it.


Damn ive just got the full range and asing it on my work van


----------



## arj (May 25, 2011)

Lots of love here for the ArtDeShine hybrid coating. Anymore suggestions for glossy semi-permanant coatings?


----------



## BBQKid (May 31, 2013)

Gtechniq Exo v2. Amazing!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

arj said:


> Lots of love here for the ArtDeShine hybrid coating. Anymore suggestions for glossy semi-permanant coatings?


+1 for ADS hybrid


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

atomicfan said:


> For me Kancoat Chroma FX


What is Chroma FX please ? Any more informations about that ?
I know Kancoat but never heard Chroma FX.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

For gloss Max Protect is pretty awesome and also ArtDeShine ArtDeNano.

Why are people suggesting waxes etc when the OP asked about coatings?


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats exo v2 in aerosol


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

heres a red i recently did for mates wife
wearing cquartz uk


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Oooohh shiny


----------

